# Sturm and Drang: J.C. Bach - Op. 6 No. 6 - Symphony in G minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

It seems that in this forum Johann Christian Bach, the 18th child of J.S. Bach, is not so much considered, but according to the musicologists he has heavily influenced the style of Mozart. 
When J.C. Bach died, Mozart wrote in a letter to his father that the event was a sever loss for music.

The sturm and drang was a proto-Romantic movement in German literature and music that occurred between the late 1760s and early 1780s. Within the movement, individual subjectivity and, in particular, extremes of emotion were given free expression in reaction to the perceived constraints of rationalism imposed by the Enlightment and associated aesthetic movements.

The symphony 25 of Mozart, published in 1773, is considered a piece of this artistic movement. 
Three years before (1770), J.C Bach composed a "sturm and drang" symphony in G minor. The symphony 25 of Mozart is written in the same key. Maybe Mozart wanted to follow his master and compose a piece with a similar mood.

Here below you find a recording of the symphony of J.C. Bach. How do you rate it?


----------

